# Apocalypse 45 Documentary



## Cloud Cover (1 Sep 2020)

This flick is supposedly very much like They Shall Not Grow Old: https://www.discovery.com/shows/apocalypse-45

War in the Pacific in 1945.
"A lot of people say that war is hell, but I didn't think hell would be this bad"

Cheers


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2020)

They don't call them The Greatest Generation for nothing.


----------

